# Chicago Mackinaw Solo Results



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My brother sailed June 23 from Chicago. We''ve not been able to find any results, and he must be having too much fun to call with an update! Can you suggest where I can find anything out about that GLSS race?


----------

